# Dodge pick-up



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm looking at buying a 1992 dodge 2500 pick-up. It has a 5.9L cummins deisel with 166000Km, no plow but I'm thinking of putting a fisher 8'6 V plow on it.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

The transmissions take a lot of torque from that engine.

I know of a lot of guys who use them, not many who don't have transmission issues.

The transmissions are the 518 series HD for the diesel. Even if you keep the trans fluid cool (which most guys don't because the engine will push a train & pull even more) then the problem is the planetary drives within the trans body. When the planetaries rotate in a shift under load, (heavy load with the diesel) the bushings cannot handle the torque and push the planetaries out of their place and into the transmission housing.

Just a heads up 

Awesome engine, decent truck.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*weight*

thats alot of weight on the front end of a 2500. dont go with the V-plow go straight I knew a guy with the 2500 and an 8 foot meyers his fron end was shot.
Just puting in some info.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Before you make any decisions talk to John Dimartino on this site. He will clue you in on the Dodges and plowing.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I dont know how the older non-lockup (OD)trannys hold up first hand.(91-93)I do know that for the year the truck was built,as far as pushing/pulling power,it had no equal.I do know the planetrys have been upgraded over the years,and they arent much of n issue with trannys built after the mid ninetys.The person you need to talk to is Bill Kondolay,I bought all my tranny parts from him,my tranny is holding about 1000 ft lbs(flywheel),and about 500hp(flywheel).Call him toll free,he will tell you exactly what you need to know,and do to make it live.I personally have had great luck with my Dodge tranny's,I know they have their limits though,and the Cummins motor seems to be able to rip just about anything apart you put behind it ,if you use the power at the wrong time.Ill tell you this,its real easy to get 240-250 rear wheel hp out of the old 92,that will put you with all the new duramaxes,stock HO Cummins,and 275hp PSD's,with far less money,and the old 92 motor,like all B series Cummins,is very economical to run,and maintain,as well as durable,and reliable.Here is Bill's website,he is recognized as the #1 Dodge diesel trans shop. http://www.dieseltrans.com/DTTech/index.html


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I don't know why this post is showing up as new, I posted it about 2 months ago. Since then I've bought the truck and I love it. The Cummins kicks a**.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Did you turn it up yet? the fuel screw can be tweaked for a little more power,more is good,LOL.You should be able to get 20 hp easy for a 1/2 hrs work,for free,easily.The instructions for turning up the pump are here, http://www.tstproducts.com/89-93_power.html go for it.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the advice John. I think I just might do that. It sounds like an easy way to gain some horsepower.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I'll warn you now,once the power bug bites you,its hard to resist doing more to it,those lucas injectors are the next step,LOL.They are a great bang for the buck,and on your 92 they add 50+hp,and 108 ft lbs torque! The nice thing about your 92 is its intercooled,so you can add more fuel without as much EGT trouble as the older 89-90.5 trucks could.Even better is the more you modify the Cummins,mileage seesm to go up if you drive it the same,but who does that?


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I Forgot to mention that the truck is actually a 91 but was listed as a 92 when I bought it. However I still think the performance upgrades you suggested will still work and I'm looking forward to adding them.

Thanks again


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*V-plow*

I have a 1990 dodge 350 with the 360 i wish it had the cummins and it has an 8 foot fisher it handles this plow with no problem. I knew a guy with the same truck you have just watch the weight on the front end is all I have to say other than that its a nice truck. Did you go with the V-plow? I was also wondering what kind of system the artic is? Is it down pressure or chain is it plastic poly or steel and how does it mount.
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Eric I haven't actually got any plow yet I'm just planning for next winter. I think the V plow will be too heavy for a 3/4 ton, that's why I've decided to get an 8 1/2 foot Arctic straight blade (steel). Arctic plows are chain lift plows and they make both steel and poly plows. They attach like any other plow and have a variety of monting systems for 1 or 2 piece removal. I will be getting the 2 peice removal system. Check Arctic out for yourself at www.t.com and if you have any more questions just holler.


----------

